# cant access 2nd page



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

On my post about my mes crapping out for some reason i can't acess the second page ???

 tried on a few other multi page post and so far those work fine . What could be causing this???


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

I had the same problem.

I thought it was either me, or there wasn't any after the last one on page #1.

Bear


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

No i added just to see if it would come up But it won't


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

eman said:


> No i added just to see if it would come up But it won't


LOL---Me too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Could be those posts might be at Disney's "Never-Never-Land"?


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 24, 2010)

That's strange. I'm not sure what's going on with it or how to fix it.

I think it was a problem with the title I altered it and it seems to be working now. At least it is for me


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks jerry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Working good here too.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 24, 2010)

I noticed that this morning , and also had some weird stuff happening yesterday with some posts. I figured the problem was on my end...I'll have to take notice if anything else goes a little crazy.


----------

